# Do You Live at the "Old Person's House"?



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Riding my bike around the neighborhood with my dog, I notice the homes that look like they hasn't been updated since Marsha Brady's nose got hit by a football are mostly owned by old people.

Indications included are:
1. home needs a paint job/new roof
2. window frames/eaves peeling
3. 1960's landscaping, even 1950's looking
4. crumbling asphalt driveway
5. old faded doors
6. at night, zero exterior lighting, a porch light doesnt count
7. ugly bushes/plants hiding front windows
8. old wooden/aluminum garage doors
9. 1950's aluminum window awnings
10. old junker car with cheap plastic tarp in driveway with flat tires
11. irrigation with old galvanized pipes and sprinkler heads


I'm an old man but managed to change all my windows, put up a vinyl fence, change the garage door and updated the kitchen and bathrooms.
However all the old-looking homes mostly have the silver haired rolling out their trash cans on trash day. There are a few silver haired with updated homes but they are a minority. Are you living in that old person's home?


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

No, I don't live in the house you describe, but I don't mind telling you, I stopped spending time on yard work and most outdoor maint. a couple years ago. Now, I just pay other people to do it for me so I can ride and take naps and read. Besides, I have allergies. If I mow the lawn, I have worsened allergy symptoms for days, and just about the time my allergy symptoms start getting better, guess what time it is. Yup, it's time to mow the freaking lawn again. F that. I pay people to do it - or lately, my wife has started getting her exercise by pushing the mower around. More power to her!

I also have sworn off all ladder climbing. In my life, I can't even tell you how many people I've run into with lingering injuries/chronic pain from ladder mistakes. The highest from the ground I get these days is on my bike.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

When the weather is good enough for yard work, it's too good to waste on that. It's bike ride time.

I believe my house is known as the bike guy's house.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

I hate outdoor lights.


----------



## CaptDan (Jun 26, 2013)

LOL. Pretty telling thread. :thumbsup:

Yeah, riding (and nearly everything else) can pretty much usurp yardwork & home maintenance as one ages.

It has to do with altered priorities I imagine...


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Moved to Wenatchee three years ago, bought a 60's rancher that had never been upgraded. Gutted it, new kitchen, bathrooms, floors, moved walls and doors, all systems replaced, scarified the yard and installed new irrigation and hundreds of plants, the only thing I left alone was the roof.

Last night I finished the baseboard in the hall and master bedroom, pretty much done with the major projects, so today we rode 

I find it fulfilling to build and fix things, bikes, cars, houses.

I still have a day job, I'll admit that it tends to distract me from the things I want to do 

If I got to the point that I couldn't do the work, we'd move into a condo...not even close to that now.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> Moved to Wenatchee three years ago, bought a 60's rancher that had never been upgraded. Gutted it, new kitchen, bathrooms, floors, moved walls and doors, all systems replaced, scarified the yard and installed new irrigation and hundreds of plants, the only thing I left alone was the roof.
> 
> Last night I finished the baseboard in the hall and master bedroom, pretty much done with the major projects, so today we rode
> 
> ...


sweet!

I have friends and family around my age who never really did any upgrades. Fixing bad plumbing, electrical, sewage is NOT a home improvement or renovation. Funny thing, is when they look on Zillow.com or any site that estimates their homes' worth they actually THINK thats what's it worth. WRONG. Thats the price on the high side if the property has been renovated to today's standards.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Dream Plus said:


> I hate outdoor lights.


+10^100


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Nope I live in a late fifties bungalow.....redid it twice once when we moved in...and once when about 5 years ago....it took 3 years to do but I was off with knee surgery for a year.

Down to 100 ft2 of grass, the rest is very low maintance.

Moved the washer and dryer to the main floor.

Three bedrooms one in the upstairs addition, one main floor, one downstairs.

Next step get a live in maid who can become a nurse for life in the ninties.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

410sprint said:


> View attachment 1089178


Seriously!


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

couple of points.

i fixed my first home. tried to make it look good, definately focused my $$ on the stuff you cant see. elec, sewer, etc. it sold way over asking. but it was still a "shack"

i'm older now but still working. i'll keep my new house up to date.

now RETIRED folks. i see them on a fixed income. no way they do kitchen remodels and stuff. the trick is to go in with the best product. i wouldnt do dick when i am not working. basic upkeep and that is it. 

i for sure dont judge a old person's house. i have ZERO idea what the money situation is.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

and i have never seen a vinyl fence put up that i thought looked good.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

**** puttering around the yard and playing 'keep up w/ the Joneses'. 
I got better things to do.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry but I'm not personally going to complain about other peoples home. We don't always know the true story why it's like it is. Maybe they don't the means to get things fixed up or the money to do it.
I keep mine up more than normal but I'm lucky to be able to do it. Try asking to help them out if you know if they can't. Just cleaned the front yard of my 91 yr old neighbor that didn't even know how bad it was since she's mostly bed ridden. Be thankful for what you have. Just sayin....


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Im doing everthing I can to get rid of or reduce lawn care. I have it down to 2 hours a week and would like to see that less. LOL 

I just redid my kitchen using nothing but paint. Even reused the 70 year old handles and hinges. Have to say I love the look. 

In my neighborhood I can tell my older neighbors, I walk my dogs in the evening and generally say hi. However I can allways tell when one passes away or moves to a retirement home, the dreaded dumpster shows up. Its allways sad to see a persons life and cherished possessions just tossed away. So those homes sell cheap 50-100k and get a full refurb and then sell for 180-210k. So my neighborhood has weird pricing when you look at "comps".


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Dirtrider127 said:


> Sorry but I'm not personally going to complain about other peoples home. We don't always know the true story why it's like it is. Maybe they don't the means to get things fixed up or the money to do it.
> I keep mine up more than normal but I'm lucky to be able to do it. Try asking to help them out if you know if they can't. Just cleaned the front yard of my 91 yr old neighbor that didn't even know how bad it was since she's mostly bed ridden. Be thankful for what you have. Just sayin....


the elderly couple with the awful yard and home that needs a paint job like a car stranded in the desert that needs gas...I went by with my mower a few months ago and the man chased me away when I "told him I put too much gas in my mower and I could run it along your front and it wouldnt be any problem" saying it in a nice way.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

crossracer said:


> Im doing everthing I can to get rid of or reduce lawn care. I have it down to 2 hours a week and would like to see that less. LOL
> 
> I just redid my kitchen using nothing but paint. Even reused the 70 year old handles and hinges. Have to say I love the look.
> 
> In my neighborhood I can tell my older neighbors, I walk my dogs in the evening and generally say hi. However I can allways tell when one passes away or moves to a retirement home, the dreaded dumpster shows up. Its allways sad to see a persons life and cherished possessions just tossed away. So those homes sell cheap 50-100k and get a full refurb and then sell for 180-210k. So my neighborhood has weird pricing when you look at "comps".


just saw the dumpster in front of the elderly couple's home yesterday. It was a commercial grade size---huge! And there was so much junk thrown in, it was already full. They must have been hoarders, possibly the backyard was full of junk. Their furniture and stuff than could be salvaged was in a U Haul truck. Either one of them passed or they decided to live in a retirement home.

Sad thing is, like you mentioned, they will prob sell it for so much less because of the lack of upkeep. Some Flipper will prob buy it and gut it out. The zero lack of curb appeal will not bring much which is so sad. I keep telling my mom to get a roll up garage door, her old wooden door indicates that the inside is old as well.

She told me, "your father said, if it ain't broke..." reminds me of the 26er fans who dont want to spend any money to upgrade and insist the 26er is still good. So I told her, if it ain't broke, we should still be driving around in the 1932 Ford.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

fatcat said:


> just saw the dumpster in front of the elderly couple's home yesterday. It was a commercial grade size---huge! And there was so much junk thrown in, it was already full. They must have been hoarders, possibly the backyard was full of junk. Their furniture and stuff than could be salvaged was in a U Haul truck. Either one of them passed or they decided to live in a retirement home.
> 
> Sad thing is, like you mentioned, they will prob sell it for so much less because of the lack of upkeep. Some Flipper will prob buy it and gut it out. The zero lack of curb appeal will not bring much which is so sad. I keep telling my mom to get a roll up garage door, her old wooden door indicates that the inside is old as well.
> 
> She told me, "your father said, if it ain't broke..." reminds me of the 26er fans who dont want to spend any money to upgrade and insist the 26er is still good. So I told her, if it ain't broke, we should still be driving around in the 1932 Ford.


A few obscure people still drive 32 Fords


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Jeff Beck's is pretty nice but I'll bet you $1,000 that flathead ain't in there. Our wooden garage door still has the hardware when we played basketball in front of it in 1971, hahah


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fatcat said:


> reminds me of the 26er fans who dont want to spend any money to upgrade and insist the 26er is still good. .


Not everyone needs to buy things to feel good about themselves, or try to impress people. Not everyone is into mountain biking mainly for the shopping either.

Love to see some video of you doing things on your bikes that can't be done 26er.
Put up or shut up.

:thumbsup:


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Nurse Ben said:


> .......
> 
> Last night I finished the baseboard in the hall and master bedroom, pretty much done with the major projects, so today we rode
> ......


I just finished the baseboard in the dining room! It took longer than anticipated because nothing is level or square in my old house, so there was a lot of tweaking and some caulking involved, but it looks really good.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Not everyone needs to buy things to feel good about themselves, or try to impress people. Not everyone is into mountain biking mainly for the shopping either.
> 
> Love to see some video of you doing things on your bikes that can't be done 26er.
> Put up or shut up.
> ...


Slap, so you want me to go out buy a Go Pro too and turn into one of the millions of riders that upload their trail rides with some heavy rocking music soundtrack on Vimeo or Youtube. Plus have a buddy video me so I can also be another one of the zillions on Youtube posting their little feats? C'mon man thats so 2006...kinda like the 26er. Yeah I still have one but threw a 650b up front.

PS--I dont own a dropper post


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fatcat said:


> Slap, so you want me to go out buy a Go Pro too and turn into one of the millions of riders that upload their trail rides with some heavy rocking music soundtrack on Vimeo or Youtube. Plus have a buddy video me so I can also be another one of the zillions on Youtube posting their little feats? C'mon man thats so 2006...kinda like the 26er. Yeah I still have one but threw a 650b up front.
> 
> PS--I dont own a dropper post


Nah, maybe just 10 second clip of you doing something that shows how much better a rider bigger wheels make you than all the people running smaller ones would be good.

You know, since you're so adamant that everyone has to run out and buy them and all, figure you should be leaping giant buildings in a single bound on a regular basis. I see a whole bunch of people on little wheeled bikes doing pretty amazing stuff all the time. For you to try to come across as an authority and say they need to run out and buy exactly what you have leads me to believe that you must feel that you operate at a really high level.

C'mon, how about a small tailwhip? Or maybe some trials moves.? Hell, my 12 year old was ripping 30' airs this w/e on an obsolete 26". You should at least be able to do better than that with your magic wheels.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Nah, maybe just 10 second clip of you doing something that shows how much better a rider bigger wheels make you than all the people running smaller ones would be good..


Noboby wants to see a 55 yr old guy doing tailwhips unless you also like seeing a 55 yr old woman in a string bikini.

What I'm referring to is the efficiency of the 29er/27.5 wheels getting from point A to point B. I go on a lot of group rides, its hard to keep up with the pack on my 26er than on my 29er. I'm really huffing and puffing so there's no time for tail whips. It's just the law of physics---they roll faster.

Even my 39lb Lenz PBJ with a dual crown fork gets from point A to B faster than my 27lb 26er. Unless I want to pedal so hard, my face turns red and thats not the fun of riding IMO. A 7 foot basketball player can dunk easier than a guy 6'5", sure the shorter guy can do it but like the law of physics, its more work.

Being the only guy on a 26er on a group ride is a drag. Being old doesn't help either.
But on a 29er at least you can keep up with the 20-somethings, than having them wait for the old man to catch up.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

You know you were just asking for it with that 26er comment. For as we all know, mountain biking was no fun at all until the 29er came along and saved the sport. Those poor guys on their 26ers think they're having fun but they're actually miserable. 

You may have a bit of a point on the group ride aspect, but a lot of riders don't group ride and are more concerned with the fun factor than how fast they get from point A to B. I ride a 29er and a 26er and enjoy both for what they are.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

And I guess I live in the 'mid-life" person's house, it was built in the mid-eighties. It was suffering some of the neglect you mentioned when we bought it two years ago but we whacked back the bushes and I've spent a lot of time on the interior, though it was updated about 10 years ago. Brick so doesn't need painting.

It is kind of funny how plants come and go in fashion. We have a lot of plants I haven't really seen since I was a kid. The house next door is from the '60s and I think our lot was part of their property so some of the plants may be older than our house.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Dream Plus said:


> I hate outdoor lights.


This. Finally convinced my wife the amount of time spent keeping them looking decent was far more than they were worth having. Removed them all. Yard looks way better.

Another thing I hate is the hose reel. Those things don't work worth a damn, and are just a pita.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fatcat said:


> there's no time for tail whips.


Yeah, right...sure, that's the reason. 

And swiping the card on a slightly bigger wheel takes 30 years off?
Just stop.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Slap, have you ever been on a group ride, leading the pack, with 20-somethings riding mostly Niner and Specialized 29er's on your 2003 32lb LX equipped 8 speed 26er Stumpjumper


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

chazpat said:


> You know you were just asking for it with that 26er comment. For as we all know, mountain biking was no fun at all until the 29er came along and saved the sport. Those poor guys on their 26ers think they're having fun but they're actually miserable.
> 
> You may have a bit of a point on the group ride aspect, but a lot of riders don't group ride and are more concerned with the fun factor than how fast they get from point A to B. I ride a 29er and a 26er and enjoy both for what they are.


I agree, pulling out the 26er, I ride alone. The fun factor is OK when time is not an issue though. I can cover more ground on the 9er.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

fatcat said:


> I agree, pulling out the 26er, I ride alone. The fun factor is OK when time is not an issue though. I can cover more ground on the 9er.


You sure are a funny fat kitty.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Boomchakabowwow said:


> and i have never seen a vinyl fence put up that i thought looked good.


here's my vinyl fence, no painting necessary except cleaning off the bird sh*t once in a while, beats a chain link fence unless you like people staring at you. When I was a kid, we had a chain link fence in the backyard and "Charlie" next door was retired and we never had a moment when he didn't see us. Plus his dog always was barking at us....LOL...Now? No gracias


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

oldbroad said:


> I just finished the baseboard in the dining room! It took longer than anticipated because nothing is level or square in my old house, so there was a lot of tweaking and some caulking involved, but it looks really good.


Caulk is great, but you can do miracles with plaster 

I kinda got a leg up on the construction stuff, I wasn't that intetested in school, so I took a job as a laborer, which turned into a framer, which turned into a contractor, so even though my day job is working in healthcare, at heart I'm bob the builder 

Who'd have thunk that dropping out could be so helpful later in life.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Dream Plus said:


> I hate outdoor lights.


not me, it looks like there's somebody home. That in itself is a plus, especially if you travel for work and your kid or wife is at home. Most of these lights are solar except the ones pointing at the walls, they are 8w LED super energy efficient that turns off at 2AM. Can't beat a flood thats only 8w


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

Can your neighbors see any planets, stars or meteor showers?



fatcat said:


> not me, it looks like there's somebody home. That in itself is a plus, especially if you travel for work and your kid or wife is at home. Most of these lights are solar except the ones pointing at the walls, they are 8w LED super energy efficient that turns off at 2AM. Can't beat a flood thats only 8w


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

Dream Plus said:


> Can your neighbors see any planets, stars or meteor showers?


I'm in the foothills in Los Angeles, you can see stuff like that, but most kids look at that stuff on their phones, hahah, if you can keep them from Snap Chat.

Things have changed a lot since we were kids, I got a telescope for a 10th birthday present and loved looking at stars while listening to Bowie's
Major Tom. Never thought we'd ever have a Black President back then as well. Also a square tapered bottom bracket on a 26er was also king once. Ugh. David Bowie's no longer here as well.


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 31, 2015)

I love old people homes. Give me the funky ones that have weird things going on with the floor plans, windows to replace and other out dated finishing work. I can make anything work.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Dream Plus said:


> I hate outdoor lights.


Me too.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

fatcat said:


> Riding my bike around the neighborhood with my dog, I notice the homes that look like they hasn't been updated since Marsha Brady's nose got hit by a football are mostly owned by old people.
> 
> Indications included are:
> 1. home needs a paint job/new roof
> ...


This could also be a rental, a drug house, a low income person's home... doesn't have to be an old persons home.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2016)

slapheadmofo said:


> Not everyone needs to buy things to feel good about themselves, or try to impress people. Not everyone is into mountain biking mainly for the shopping either.
> 
> Love to see some video of you doing things on your bikes that can't be done 26er.
> Put up or shut up.
> ...


haha :thumbsup:


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

formica nailed it!, RENTAL, max return on investment = dont fix anything


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Some people spend their money on other things than purchasing the momentary "prestige" gained by keeping up with the latest domestic fashion.

Keep your house original, maintain it for function, and if you live long enough the pendulum will swing back and you'll get good money for it. 

I'd sooner buy an original 50s house than a 50s house that the "improvers" had been through 10 years ago.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Velobike said:


> Some people spend their money on other things than purchasing the momentary "prestige" gained by keeping up with the latest domestic fashion.


Keep in mind the OP owns both Ferrari and Porsche....

....bicycles.

Style over substance is worth a premium to some people I guess.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

On topic, we have neighbors a few houses down the road who are older. They have a bunch of really big evergreen trees lined in their front yard that basically hide and overhang their little house (and aren't doing the lawn any favors either). We rarely see them outside. Every once in awhile, their garage door will be up, and you can see a really nice old car in there and the husband might be doing something or other to it, but usually, the place looks abandoned.

About 8-9 years after we moved in, a package came in the mail to our house. I opened it up thinking it was for my wife, but turned out to be bunch of medications that were supposed to go to those elderly neighbors. I got their number and left them a message telling them we had it and got a call back from the gentleman saying he'd be up to get them. Ended up talking to him so long his wife wandered up looking for him, worried. We hung out with them for another hour or two, just talking and finding out a lot about the history of the neighborhood, our house and all sorts of other stuff.

Turns out the trees in their yard were actually Christmas trees from when their children were young and they made a tradition of re-planting them in the yard. When they were younger and stronger, they used to decorate them up for the season and whatnot. They had so many memories tied to them, they had no interest in cutting them down. Also found out that the car in the garage was a ~1936 restored Oldsmobile, similar to one the husband had before going into the military. The reason we rarely saw them puttering around the yard is because they took long, long road trips in it every year, and had driven it across the US and Canada a number of times. 

All sounds a lot more worthwhile than spending time and money trying to impress some douchey shallow neighbor to me.


----------



## venturi95 (Apr 25, 2012)

Fixing up houses takes time, money, and energy that could be spent riding and whatnot. Around here it's more like "Do you live in the dumpy mobile home?". MacMansions at the other end of the spectrum complete the tacky abode circle.
Also, what's wrong with my 26" wheel mountain bikes?


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

^ I recently moved into a 1940 vintage old people house that I rehabed/restored over the previous 2 years. Still looks pretty much the same on the outside but has new SOTA water, drain, and electric systems, a new coat of plaster, refinished floors, restored the double hung wood windows, doors, and hand planed trim. Also two new baths and period kitchen, a real delight to live in. Landscaping face lift will wait until next year except for a some spring flower beds. Satisfying work for a retired woodworker/craft builder's hands, and I got nothing else to do but ride, drink beer, and take my "medicine". 

I'm tired of traveling...


----------



## BCsaltchucker (Jan 16, 2014)

current main home is pretty much an old man home for sure. Was a 1960s 1000sf oceanfront cottage that someone built a huge addition on 25 years ago to make it 2500sf. but inside it is a mess of half cocked renovations, with econo-style throughout.

This is the first home in my life (have bought 4 homes in my life) I did almost nothing at all to rectify its awfulness, other than a 30k backyard reno. It is just too far gone to do in bits and pieces, and there is no garage yet either. We have planned a 300k renovation, but I cannot stomach doing the general contracting on it so I am kicking the can down the road and spending it on bikes and trips to much greater happiness. Might never bother with the big reno either, heck my heart valve might have a say in whether I will live to see such a reno.

though we also bought a 2nd home - nicer than the main home and essentially new! and bought it for cycling reasons only. down in AZ in a gated luxury community near trail heads and big mtn road climb. Much easier to just buy a second home than deal with local codes and contractors (in a massively booming construction market here in the PNW)

no junker cars on site though. late model E class in the carport


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> On topic, we have neighbors a few houses down the road who are older. They have a bunch of really big evergreen trees lined in their front yard that basically hide and overhang their little house (and aren't doing the lawn any favors either). We rarely see them outside. Every once in awhile, their garage door will be up, and you can see a really nice old car in there and the husband might be doing something or other to it, but usually, the place looks abandoned.
> 
> About 8-9 years after we moved in, a package came in the mail to our house. I opened it up thinking it was for my wife, but turned out to be bunch of medications that were supposed to go to those elderly neighbors. I got their number and left them a message telling them we had it and got a call back from the gentleman saying he'd be up to get them. Ended up talking to him so long his wife wandered up looking for him, worried. We hung out with them for another hour or two, just talking and finding out a lot about the history of the neighborhood, our house and all sorts of other stuff.
> 
> ...


great story


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep. I do. And I HATE outside lights.

We moved into this house 20 years ago, after owning a house with dozens of fruit trees that needed work constantly. Like several hours a week "constantly". Screw that.

Our lawn is river rock with a few cacti and native trees (that feed local wildlife). The exterior is stucco and the windows aluminum, so outside of bi-annual walk arounds to check for cracks, bees nest, termites and such, not much upkeep is required. With the kids gone, this house is way to big for me and the wife....but then it's paid for, comfortable, the neighbors are quite, and access to bike paths a short pedal away.


Oh, the "man cave" has a retractable roof


----------



## Jeff_G (Oct 22, 2015)

Minimum grass mowing and maintenance is important but ever heard of the book/term...

"Big hat no cattle"


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

In my experience, outdoor illumination level tends to be inversely related the brightness of the occupants.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I do general upkeep, mow and painted exterior last year as needed. Lawn sprinklers? Don't get it. Now we have a drought and watering ban. The lawn comes back every fall, every year. Did put on some gutters too. Some inside paint as needed as well. Would rather be pedaling.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Dream Plus said:


> I hate outdoor lights.


++

Light pollution sux. We wanna see the stars.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Poorly maintained exterior often means folks are too poor or infirm to keep things up, and don't have kids or grandkids willing to help.


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

June Bug said:


> Poorly maintained exterior often means folks are too poor or infirm to keep things up, *and don't have kids or grandkids **willing to help.*


I almost spit out my water when I read that:lol:


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

fatcat said:


> I almost spit out my water when I read that:lol:


Because?


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

June Bug said:


> Because?


because kids today are mainly engulfed at staring into their phones rarely helping anyone...I do community service projects in my town and the ONLY TIME kids come out to help out is when they receive SCHOOL CREDIT or high school credit towards college admin. And when the event is almost over, they are not to be seen after they get checked off by some advisor. It ain't like it was when we were young....well we smoked more dope but at least we helped without getting any school credit in return.

EDIT: Ok I smoked a lot of weed, but I was in the local Key Club---Kiwanis youth
club. We did stuff like clear out bushes, back yards, trimmed trees, clean up, etc for seniors who couldnt afford a gardener or who were handicapped. We didn't have no Snap Chat. BTW--that club went belly up---lack of membership


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

I guess we're not talking about the same generations/age groups. I'm talking older adults and their grown children stepping up and taking care of the elderly when needed.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

fatcat said:


> because kids today...


There are ancient Egyptian texts discussing how lazy the next generation is compared to the older one (who writes such things).

Methinks every generation overestimates its own virtues.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

fatcat said:


> ...well we smoked more dope but at least we helped without getting any school credit in return.


We had to smoke more of that crappy weed to get high. Much better weed nowadays,

Credit or no credit, we still put it down on our college applications. Probably mattered more than an extra class credit would.



fatcat said:


> EDIT: Ok I smoked a lot of weed, but I was in the local Key Club---Kiwanis youth
> club. We did stuff like clear out bushes, back yards, trimmed trees, clean up, etc for seniors who couldnt afford a gardener or who were handicapped. We didn't have no Snap Chat. BTW--that club went belly up---lack of membership


Uh huh. So maybe it has been hard to motivate people to do this kind of stuff all along.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

andytiedye said:


> There are ancient Egyptian texts discussing how lazy the next generation is compared to the older one (who writes such things).
> 
> Methinks every generation overestimates its own virtues.


Bingo!


----------



## Coal-Cracker (May 4, 2010)

"The children now love luxury; they have bad manners, contempt for authority; they show disrespect for elders and love chatter in place of exercise. Children are now tyrants, not the servants of their households. They no longer rise when elders enter the room. They contradict their parents, chatter before company, gobble up dainties at the table, cross their legs, and tyrannize their teachers."
Attributed to Socrates by Plato

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> Caulk is great, but you can do miracles with plaster
> 
> I kinda got a leg up on the construction stuff, I wasn't that intetested in school, so I took a job as a laborer, which turned into a framer, which turned into a contractor, so even though my day job is working in healthcare, at heart I'm bob the builder
> 
> Who'd have thunk that dropping out could be so helpful later in life.


School doesn't teach you shyt about living.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

I live in a no-maintenance neighborhood of single-family homes. The HOA takes care of everything; landscaping, paint, roof, etc. Other than planting a few geraniums and riding my new 5010, I don't do jack.


----------



## 70sSanO (Nov 20, 2013)

fatcat said:


> Slap, have you ever been on a group ride, leading the pack, with 20-somethings riding mostly Niner and Specialized 29er's on your 2003 32lb LX equipped 8 speed 26er Stumpjumper


Don't want to get into wheel size or speeds, but LX? If you are running LX in an over 50 forum you did something wrong. Maybe DX if you like the old stuff. But vintage XTR or at least XT is the only way old bikes should roll.

John


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Don't worry - he has no idea what he's talking about to begin with. 

An 03 Stumpy FSR that actually was ridden hard wouldn't last more than 2-3 seasons, tops. And that's the main frame; the chain/seat stays needed replacing about as frequently as chain/rings/cassettes. I used to tear through FSR bitd. XTR bits from the late 90's would outlast multiple frames; way tougher than the new stuff.

File under "things guys with shiny bikes from car dealerships would never know".


----------

